# Beach shark fishing - where?



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I use to shark fish a lot from the beach but that was on base prior to 9-11 and it's no longer authorized. Got some friend from TN that want to try and catch a shark this evening before heading home tomorrow and we don't have a boat available. Where's a good area of beach to give them a shot this evening? Is it still allowed out on the end of Pickens at night?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

You will need a night owl pass in addition to a season pass to have your car parked at Ft Pickens at night.


----------

